# 9 Fatties walk into a bar..........



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, so only 7 of em are going to the bar, 2 are for me !! A couple weeks ago i did a couple of pizza fatties and took them to my local sports bar .. Boy was that a mistake
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Every1 wanted 1 to take home !!.. So today i decided to make 1 for all my favorite bartenders and a few friends.. Also decided to attempt my first ABT'S.... All fatties are pizza fatties( canadian bacon,pepperoni,black olives,sauteed onions and mushrooms and jalepenos, six blend italian cheese.... Abt's are pineapple cream chese mixed with crab meat... And of course every1 wanted the wicked beans as well... It is a beautiful day here in Fla.. Just a tad over 80 degrees today !! Everything is on the lang.. Will have more pics later when they are done.. Have a great weekend my fellow smokers.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2009)

seems to be a small picture limit, so here's more


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks real good. Pic limit problem fixed. You can now do 30 at a time.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like a great start!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good Lord!!!! They look great!!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2009)

Cant believe ive never tried abt's before today.. They rawk.. In fact i liked them so much , i grabbed a pablano out of the fridge and threw it on as well..


----------



## smoking gun (Mar 6, 2009)

Everything looks great Mike. Wish I was your bartender. lol


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2009)

Last pics...................


----------



## smokerlover (Mar 7, 2009)

Those fatties look AWESOME!!! One question: How many lbs of sausage do you use to make each of those bad boys?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 7, 2009)

I used 1.5lbs for each 1....Sometimes i use 2lbs in order to get more stuff inside :)


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2009)

Mike that all looks great and I'll bet it tasted even better


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2009)

I need to start going to your bar !!!!! those look like it would be worth the trip...lol great job


----------



## 1894 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pics and post !!!!
Points for you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Try letting the beans catch the drippings next time , 
 MMMMmmm bacon !!!

 Looks great !!


----------



## imdanimal (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Lord. I am twisting my first fattie this weekend and this is very, VERY good inspiration.

Excellent looking stuff!


----------



## pignit (Mar 27, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## azrocker (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to try some fatties and those pizza ones are....indeed....the bomb :-)

PS Thanks Brian for fixing the pics!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Mar 27, 2009)

Man I love this forum, but wish it had the tastomatic feature!  Those look great!


----------



## cruizer (Mar 27, 2009)

Great looking spread there man! Now that is alot of work! I am sure it was well worth the effort. Great Qviews.


----------



## bman62526 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mike, those look fabulous!  What kind of meat was that?  I'm wondering if they are all ground pork sausage, or it some are Italian sausage?  I've only done two fatties ever - but I'd like to do one over the weekend...just wondering what other ground meats make for good fatties.  

By the way, I AM an ex-bartender, and if I had customers like you I might have stayed in the business!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, so only 7 of em are going to the bar, 2 are for me !! A couple weeks ago i did a couple of pizza fatties and took them to my local sports bar .. Boy was that a mistake
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Every1 wanted 1 to take home !!.. So today i decided to make 1 for all my favorite bartenders and a few friends.. Also decided to attempt my first ABT'S.... All fatties are pizza fatties( canadian bacon,pepperoni,black olives,sauteed onions and mushrooms and jalepenos, six blend italian cheese.... Abt's are pineapple cream chese mixed with crab meat... And of course every1 wanted the wicked beans as well... It is a beautiful day here in Fla.. Just a tad over 80 degrees today !! Everything is on the lang.. Will have more pics later when they are done.. Have a great weekend my fellow smokers.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2009)

seems to be a small picture limit, so here's more


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks real good. Pic limit problem fixed. You can now do 30 at a time.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like a great start!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good Lord!!!! They look great!!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2009)

Cant believe ive never tried abt's before today.. They rawk.. In fact i liked them so much , i grabbed a pablano out of the fridge and threw it on as well..


----------



## smoking gun (Mar 6, 2009)

Everything looks great Mike. Wish I was your bartender. lol


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2009)

Last pics...................


----------



## smokerlover (Mar 7, 2009)

Those fatties look AWESOME!!! One question: How many lbs of sausage do you use to make each of those bad boys?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 7, 2009)

I used 1.5lbs for each 1....Sometimes i use 2lbs in order to get more stuff inside :)


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2009)

Mike that all looks great and I'll bet it tasted even better


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2009)

I need to start going to your bar !!!!! those look like it would be worth the trip...lol great job


----------



## 1894 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pics and post !!!!
Points for you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Try letting the beans catch the drippings next time , 
 MMMMmmm bacon !!!

 Looks great !!


----------



## imdanimal (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Lord. I am twisting my first fattie this weekend and this is very, VERY good inspiration.

Excellent looking stuff!


----------



## pignit (Mar 27, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## azrocker (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to try some fatties and those pizza ones are....indeed....the bomb :-)

PS Thanks Brian for fixing the pics!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Mar 27, 2009)

Man I love this forum, but wish it had the tastomatic feature!  Those look great!


----------



## cruizer (Mar 27, 2009)

Great looking spread there man! Now that is alot of work! I am sure it was well worth the effort. Great Qviews.


----------



## bman62526 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mike, those look fabulous!  What kind of meat was that?  I'm wondering if they are all ground pork sausage, or it some are Italian sausage?  I've only done two fatties ever - but I'd like to do one over the weekend...just wondering what other ground meats make for good fatties.  

By the way, I AM an ex-bartender, and if I had customers like you I might have stayed in the business!


----------

